# Problème de SMTP avec Laposte.net



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je reviens de 6 mois sans le Mac et me voilà avec un petit problème...

Je peux recevoir mes mails sur Mail mais je ne peux plus en envoyer.

J'utilise les (smtp.laposte.net) avec le port 25 et identification par mot de passe.

Où est le problème s'il vous plaît ?

PS : J'ai fait des recherches sur le Forum et je ne suis pas chez Free. Mon pare feu même débloqué n'envoie rien.


----------



## Dramis (24 Décembre 2007)

essaye dans le terminal: 
telnet smtp.laposte.fr 25


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2007)

Dramis a dit:


> essaye dans le terminal:
> telnet smtp.laposte.fr 25



Avec le .fr il me marque 
smtp.laposte.fr: No address associated with nodename

Avec le .net il marque
Trying et mon une adresse IP
telnet: connect to address XXXXXXX: Operation timed out
telnet: Unable to connect to remote host


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2007)

il y a de quelques fils qu indiquent des soucis avec laposte.net

(sauf en ...IMAP, tu devrais tenter en attendant)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

Ouais...

En tout cas même l'affichage du site laposte.net avec Safari part en cacahuète...


----------



## DeniX (29 Décembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Ouais...En tout cas même l'affichage du site laposte.net avec Safari part en cacahuète...



bonsoir
même souci ici avec Safari 3 mais Firefox et Camino affiche correctement.
une solution ?


----------



## zebboz (19 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai le même problème depuis que je suis en 10.5.
Mail ne veux rien savoir avec smtp.orange.fr, ni smtp.laposte.net, par contre chose étrange il semble fonctionner avec smtp.gmail.com (j'ai une adresse gmail)


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2008)

@zebboz 
ce que tu indiques pointe vers un souci
 soit de connection aux serveurs 
soit un mauvais réglage coté Mail
D'autant que gmail qui a des réglages differents ( dont le port) lui passe


----------



## zebboz (19 Février 2008)

en effet cela me parait étrange surtout qu'en 10.4 tous mes comptes email étaient paramétrés via le smtp.orange.fr, tous en IMAP et cela fonctionnait très bien.


----------



## LucD (19 Février 2008)

Je propose enfin une réponse nuancée et constructive: QUITTE LAPOSTE.NET !
J'ai essayé l'an dernier de me la jouer "restons français - non aux multinationales tentaculaires du net, etc..." J'ai pris une adresse laposte.net... Je n'ai eu que des problèmes, messages non reçus, impossibilité d'envoyer des mails sur des adresses espagnoles ou belges ou certains serveurs français... J'ai essayé plusieurs fois d'obtenir des réponses et les solutions auprès de leur service client... Rien. Nulissime.

Je suis retombé avec bonheur dans le grand capital international: gmail.com...
J'irais en enfer, mais c'est pas très grave, j'aime bien la chaleur, et je prendrai des côtes de porc à faire griller.


----------



## zebboz (19 Février 2008)

Merci pour cette aide précieuse, mais je rôti depuis bien longtemps avec deux comptes Gmail


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2008)

A propos de rotir
j'ai toujours rigolé en regardant en ligne le dossier _spam_ gmail
car il y a en haut de liste comme pour les autres bal de discrets liens ( vers articles ou des pubs discretes)
et ce sont toujours des recettes à base de spam  
 ( spam c'est une sorte de viande anglosaxonne , voir les Monty python)


----------



## unan (27 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un macbook.
Je suis à La Poste pour mon courrier et avec Free comme comme FAI.
Celà donne :

SMTP  :    smtp.laposte.net

POP3  :    pop.free.fr

Celà fonctionne à merveille.

Pour GMail, il s'est paramétré automatiquement après avoir rentré adresse .....@......
et mot de passe, dans le mail de mac,je reçois et envoie mes courriers sans problème.

Cordialement, kenavo.


----------



## zoubi2 (28 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

Utilisez, tout simplement, le serveur smtp de votre FAI et le pb sera définitivement réglé.
Bien entendu, pour les courrier entrants venant de LaPoste, conserver le serveur POP de LaPoste.

NB: IMAP c'est pour le courrier entrant donc rien à voir.

@unan: Et avec ce réglage vous recevez les courriels de LaPoste ???


----------



## bricbroc (28 Juin 2011)

zoubi2 a dit:


> Utilisez, tout simplement, le serveur smtp de votre FAI et le pb sera définitivement réglé.


Pas tout à fait...
En mobilité par exemple, ou si tu es dans une zone où ton FAI n'est pas implanté, il te faudra repasser dans les réglages de ton client de messagerie...


----------



## zoubi2 (30 Juin 2011)

Non non, bricbroc...

La solution, que tu sois derrière ta box ou en déplacement, en France ou à l'étranger, est de configurer ton client mail avec le *serveur smtp authentifié* de ton FAI (enfin, la plupart en proposent). Pas avec le serveur smtp standard port 25.

Comme je ne sais pas quel est ton FAI je ne puis en dire plus... Google ou le help de ton FAI devraient pouvoir t'aider.


----------



## bricbroc (30 Juin 2011)

Oui, recherche effectuée sur les blocages smtp entre Fai, volla un exemple :

http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-1528153-prob-connexion-serveur-sortant-smtp-free


----------

